# Clay accesories?



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm looking to buy a hedgehog in the near future and to save a bit of money and searching, I was wondering if it was possible to make hedgehog accessories out of clay. Mainly I wanted to craft the litter pan, and possibly the hide, out of a polymer clay material (the Sculpey brand, if it makes a difference).
My concerns are that the clay will get soiled and ruined, but I do have a shower curtain liner I could cut up and attach over it to "water-proof" the clay if some desperately creative DIY-ing is needed. (An idea off the top of my head, if the clay can get ruined, then will that work?) Also, does baked clay pose any health issues to hedgehogs? I can't imagine why it would, except if they anointed with it or something then the material may be toxic...
Help would be appreciated, thanks in advance 
-WinterGalaxy


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think the biggest problem would be whether or not you could sterilize it properly? I'm not sure what the clay is like when it dries or if it could safely be washed or sprayed & wiped down. I don't think the shower curtain liner would work well because I could see a hedgehog tearing it by digging or chewing on it, which would be dangerous. Can you seal the clay somehow? Perhaps with a child-safe sealant, then let it air out very well before you put it in the cage?

If you're looking to save money, my suggestion would be to make a litter box out of coroplast. It's pretty cheap to get some at a home improvement store (although I don't think it's often called that...I forget what you have to ask for to have an employee know what you're talking about. Plastic cardboard might work? Or sign board.) and you wouldn't need a big piece for a litter box. You could do the same thing for a hide, and people have also used plastic shoe boxes, spare food storage containers that are big enough, etc. Just make sure if you cut anything plastic (including the coroplast), that you use something like packing tape or duct tape to cover the sharp edges, or file them down.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I can't see polymer clay being a good idea unless you seal it really well, and honestly, by the time you use the clay, seal it, etc, you've spent as much -- if not more -- money than you would simply buying accessories.

Here are some cost effective options.

Litter pan: Gladware or other disposable tupperware. I picked up a 2-pack for a few dollars.

Hide: Plastic hide from pet supply store ($5-7), DIY hide from Coroplast*, Upside down cuddle cup (Cuddle cups found for $10-15 in many Etsy shops), Repurposed baby wipes container (flip upside down, cut in side)

Tunnel: 4" PVC from building supply store (I picked up several different shapes of connecters -- T, curves, etc -- for a few dollars each), Oatmeal/Pringles/other Food canisters with the ends cut off

Dig Box: DIY from coroplast, Repurposed tissue or wipes box (Note that cardboard boxes will need replaced frequently)

I should note that are places you really shouldn't cut corners. You need a high quality, safe wheel. Carolina Storm is the standard around here, but other groups also like those sold by Volcano View. You can also DIY a cake cover or bucket wheel using instructions found online (though, pricing the supplies, I've not found it really worth my time). 

You also need a proper enclosure and method for maintaining temperature. It's not a good idea to accept a hand-me-down aquarium or get a cage that is too small or unsafe. Whether you choose to fashion something out of one or more Sterilite bins, build a C&C cage, design and build a hedgehog safe vivarium, or buy something commercially available, it must be large enough, safe, and escape proof with a safe way of monitoring and maintaining temperature. Your cage, heating, lighting, and bedding (particularly if you choose fleece) will be the bulk of your investment, and it pays in the long run to make sure it's done right.


*Coroplast is corrugated plastic -- much like cardboard, but, you know, plastic. It is sold in large sheets at many building supply stores (I picked up a sheet large enough to line my 2x4' hutch 12" up plus build a dig box, make a mistake or two, and have some left over for $20 at Home Depot) and in various sizes at most sign shops and online.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the tips, guys! I'll probably ditch the clay idea then, if I have to seal it then I don't want to risk treating the baked clay incorrectly and then having it pose a threat to my hedgie. I'm definitely going to get the Carolina Storm Wheel or make a cake cover wheel of my own - my dad most likely has most of the supplies. I also have a C&C cage set up. The reason I'm trying to stay away from anything cardboard is like you said, they need to be replaced often and I won't be able to replenish them fast enough.
Being way too young to get a job or anything, money-saving ideas really appeal to me. I have to pay for almost everything for the hedgehog and of course the hedgehog itself, so saving money on one thing could get me a higher quality thingy ma jiggy for my hedgie on another end. 
However, I did see a few tutorials online saying that a shower curtain or liner could be used instead of coroplast on a C&C cage, so that's what I used. Which is why I have extra XD. It goes nine inches up and covers the whole ground, so they can't escape, but if you said you can imagine them chewing it up, then I'll have to go and get some actual coroplast. I have fleece covering the bottom, but the sides are exposed and it's easy for them to get under the fleece. Should I worry about the hedgehog chewing up the liner?


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Ok, I looked up how much coroplast would cost at Home Depot if I wanted to replace liner/make accessories: 167 dollars for a 48 in. x 96 in. piece! I did see one for 15$ though called twin wall plastic that looked relatively similar - could that be the alternative name you were talking about, Lilysmommy? It was sold in a 72 in. x 36 in. piece and seemed a bit more believable. There was also polycarbonate - I didn't see any difference between the three but then again, I was looking a pixelated images.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Croroplast is the main name brand. The product is called corrugated plastic.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

Are you sure that $167 wasn't a multipack? My sheet of the same size (4x8') was less than $20, but they are sold in packs of 5 and 10 on their website for around $150, give or take $20 depending on the week.

What you want to look for is corrugated plastic. I'm not sure "twin wall plastic" is the same thing. I know what is usually known as polycarbonate sheeting isn't; it's much harder to cut and work with. That being said, Home Depot tends to lump them all under "polycarbonate sheets," so what you really need to know is that you're looking for plastic cardboard (that's exactly what it'll look like) -- whether they call it Coroplast (brand name), twin wall (looks to be the same), corrugated plastic, plastic cardboard, or polycarbonate sheeting.

(Note: That I didn't have to look any of that up tells me I shop at Home Depot and such way too much for a girl who lives in a townhouse in the suburbs.)


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

The alternative to corrugated plastic listed on the cavy cages website is linoleum flooring. 
My concern with the shower curtain floor is it's very thin plastic and rips easily. Then you have a mess.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Ah, ok. I'll look for corrugated plastic, then. 
I'm not too concerned with the shower curtain ripping because it's easy to replace as long as it doesn't pose a health threat to my hedgie. I have a fabric liner so shavings aren't really a concern. What I am concerned about is intentional tears made by the hedgie so that I have a little escapee/hedgie poisoned by plastic/something else that isn't good if the hedgehog itself discovers that the plastic rips easily. I really need to know that the shower curtain will be ok if the only aspect you're looking at is it's overall health. And by now I guess the subject has drifted a bit from clay but I'll refrain from making a whole new topic.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is it possible using a shower curtain could be ripped? Yes.
Is it possible to have small shower curtain pieces available to your hedgehog if it rips? Yes.
Is it possible for your hedgehog to ingest little shower curtain pieces? Yes.
Poisoning I'm not sure about, my bigger concern if your hedgehog ate some scraps is intentional blockage. 
Intentional tears or accidental tears can allow an escape. That opens a whole new can of worms that you probably do not want to deal with.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

That's all true. Alright then, I'll pick up some coroplast from my home improvement store to avoid those problems. Thanks, everyone, for helping me out


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

The brand most big name hardware stores seem to carry now is Plaskolite. They'll have sheets of really expensive plexiglass, and then the corrugated plastic should be right beside it.

I just built a pen out of it, and in the process I found out that not every Home Depot location stocks it. I'm not sure about other stores but it might be worthwhile to call ahead of time.


----------



## WinterGalaxy (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks! I'll keep my eye out for it.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

For fleece, Joann's is having a big sale right now. You should be able to pick up enough for several liners for under $12 depending on the size of your cage. I think the blizzard anti pill was $6.99/yard? 

For a really cheap litter box, I've been using "microwave bacon platters" from Dollar Tree. For $2 or $3 you can have enough to swap out when you need to. 

Don't skimp on the cage or the heating--CHE, dome and clamp and the thermostat. Check Amazon for the thermostat. Check PetSmart and Petco for coupons to use on the CHEs, dome and clamp.


----------

